# Will sub in North Central Indiana



## INF350 (Nov 8, 2004)

Looking for some extra work in North Central Indiana. From the Elkhart, Gosen area. I have a 7.5 Pro Plus and spreader, I work 3rds so keep that in mind.
Thanks All.


----------

